# Top Gear



## theoneandonly (Mar 12, 2021)

Everyone's favourite car show is back this Sunday. I'm really looking forward to it, Paddy, Freddie and Chris were inspired choices to host and it's something we can all enjoy.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 12, 2021)

Yep really looking forward to it - the clips look the usual manic stuff and great fun to watch!


----------



## Beedee (Mar 12, 2021)

I must admit I was dreading it when Paddy and Freddie joined.  However I was wrong.  I've really enjoyed the show with them on it.  Looking forward to Sunday now.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 12, 2021)

It's a really enjoyable show, but it has very little to do with motoring now, it's pure comedy.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 12, 2021)

I like it, just wish Paddy wasn't always turned up to 11 on the volume dial.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 12, 2021)

Since Top Gear became an entertainments show rather than information, I would say these 3 are by far the best combination to create real humour and banter. They don’t need a script or acting lessons to do it.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I like it, just wish Paddy wasn't always turned up to 11 on the volume dial.
		
Click to expand...

He's made a living out of being absolutely awful 😆


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 12, 2021)

I really can no longer be asked...


----------



## KenL (Mar 13, 2021)

Yes, looking forward to it.
Like the new team and was SO glad when Clarkson was rightly sacked.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 13, 2021)

Don’t like the format, not a car program just entertainment.
I watch carwow car reviews on YouTube which are in line with what I want from a car program.
I like the late brake show as well, when he looks at different stuff away from the normal etc .. Fully charged is good as well.

I really don’t care about burning rubber etc .. and sliding..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Don’t like the format, not a car program just entertainment.
I watch carwow car reviews on YouTube which are in line with what I want from a car program.
I like the late brake show as well, when he looks at different stuff away from the normal etc .. Fully charged is good as well.

I really don’t care about burning rubber etc .. and sliding..
		
Click to expand...

I watch a lot of car stuff on YouTube as well. Agree with carwow, also like Rory Reid stuff. I find Chris Harris reviews are just him constantly going sideways, gets a bit tedious IMHO.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I watch a lot of car stuff on YouTube as well. Agree with carwow, also like Rory Reid stuff. I find Chris Harris reviews are just him constantly going sideways, gets a bit tedious IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

Same. I get my 'car interest' box ticked on you tube. A 12 minute video is perfect. Would I want to watch for an hour? No. 
Top gear works because it isn't really a car program, it's a program with cars.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 13, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I watch a lot of car stuff on YouTube as well. Agree with carwow, also like Rory Reid stuff. I find Chris Harris reviews are just him constantly going sideways, gets a bit tedious IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

Chris Harris is an idiot and an annoying one at that.. not sure of his credentials either, not really bothered about super fast cars either, there is little or no opportunity to unwind them


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 13, 2021)

Good luck to anyone who still enjoys Top Gear but I'm a bit tired of the Men Behaving Badly on four wheels format. Agree with harpo_72 in that I get my car fix from YouTube videos such as carwow.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 13, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Chris Harris is an idiot and an annoying one at that.. not sure of his credentials either, not really bothered about super fast cars either, there is little or no opportunity to unwind them
		
Click to expand...

Got a few few credentials when it comes to motors and motor racing, even a strong rumour that he was Stig at one time. Also has a YouTube car channel.


----------



## Slime (Mar 13, 2021)

Really looking forward to it, genuine light entertainment.
I think Paddy is the star but I still really miss Clarkson.
Not sure about Chris Harris, but at least none of them are Chris Evans!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2021)

Not sure I agree that Paddy is the star, too annoying for my liking. Freddie is the one that entertains me the most.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 13, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Got a few few credentials when it comes to motors and motor racing, even a strong rumour that he was Stig at one time. Also has a YouTube car channel.
		
Click to expand...

Is it Gts?


----------



## greenone (Mar 13, 2021)

Freddie and Harris are good. I can't stand paddy, only person on TV more annoying than him is Claudia winkleman.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 13, 2021)

It seems just the right balance for me. They bounce off one another quite well. There was a  programme this week with flintoff and Jamie Redknapp re family history. Had a top gear feeling about it with the one liners, it made Flintoffs day knowing he is a Viking from Preston.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 13, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			Everyone's favourite car show is back this Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Not everyone's favourite car show.

Mind you, that POS on Amazon Prime suck too.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 15, 2021)

What has Freddie done to his Barnet 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 15, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			What has Freddie done to his Barnet 😂
		
Click to expand...

Never mind he's wearing his granddad's specs!


----------



## JamesR (Mar 15, 2021)

Is Angela Rippon still one of the presenters?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 15, 2021)

What a job they have.
Getting paid to do what you love.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 15, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Is Angela Rippon still one of the presenters?
		
Click to expand...

Can you imagine Angela reviewing that Lamborghini Sian.


----------



## Sats (Mar 16, 2021)

I grew up with Clarkson, Hammond and May on TG. I can see why Clarkson got sacked, but I can't stand the show anymore.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 16, 2021)

I would get rid of Paddy (or make him tone it down a bit) and bring in Vicki Butler-Henderson to do the car review/blasting round the track bits.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 16, 2021)

Sats said:



			I grew up with Clarkson, Hammond and May on TG. I can see why Clarkson got sacked, but I can't stand the show anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Clarkson put me right off it so I havn't watched one in years.
Might give the new one a shot especially as the good lady made a positive comment whilst watching a trailer. [most surprisingly ]


----------



## richart (Mar 16, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I would get rid of Paddy (or make him tone it down a bit) and bring in Vicki Butler-Henderson to do the car review/blasting round the track bits.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you regarding Paddy, but Chris Harris has decent racing history. Don’t think he would be allowed to drive some of the historic race cars if he didn’t.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I would get rid of Paddy (or make him tone it down a bit) and bring in Vicki Butler-Henderson to do the car review/blasting round the track bits.
		
Click to expand...

It’s an entertainment program at the end of the day as opposed to a car information program - it’s popular because people enjoy watching people have a laugh in cars

Henderson is currently doing 5th Gear on a random Sky channel - it’s there because only the real car enthusiasts want to watch car reviews which are just about the car etc.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 16, 2021)

richart said:



			Agree with you regarding Paddy, but Chris Harris has decent racing history. Don’t think he would be allowed to drive some of the historic race cars if he didn’t.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not denying Harris's credentials, just VBH is easier on the eye


----------



## richart (Mar 16, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I'm not denying Harris's credentials, just VBH is easier on the eye 

Click to expand...

You surprise me.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 17, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I'm not denying Harris's credentials, just VBH is easier on the eye 

Click to expand...

Until she opens her mouth....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 17, 2021)

Just seen that Sabine Schmitz has died of cancer aged 51. Always enjoyed seeing her on Top Gear, especially taking the transit van around the Nurburgring.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 17, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just seen that Sabine Schmitz has died of cancer aged 51. Always enjoyed seeing her on Top Gear, especially taking the transit van around the Nurburgring.
		
Click to expand...

I always liked her when she was on the show, sadly another taken to soon.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 17, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just seen that Sabine Schmitz has died of cancer aged 51. Always enjoyed seeing her on Top Gear, especially taking the transit van around the Nurburgring.
		
Click to expand...


My lad had just sent me a link reporting her passing... Way too young...


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 17, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just seen that Sabine Schmitz has died of cancer aged 51. Always enjoyed seeing her on Top Gear, especially taking the transit van around the Nurburgring.
		
Click to expand...

😞


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2021)

Sats said:



			I grew up with Clarkson, Hammond and May on TG. I can see why Clarkson got sacked, but I can't stand the show anymore.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't been a regular watcher since the William Woollard days 

Since then it's been very much something that I could take or leave and haven't really watched at all for maybe 10yrs.  But if you like cars and 'lads having a laugh' humour I guess it might press a load of buttons (from the trailers I've seen)


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 17, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just seen that Sabine Schmitz has died of cancer aged 51. Always enjoyed seeing her on Top Gear, especially taking the transit van around the Nurburgring.
		
Click to expand...

Very sad news, didnt even realise she was ill. Not been a good few days for motorsport 😔


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 17, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Very sad news, didnt even realise she was ill. Not been a good few days for motorsport 😔
		
Click to expand...

She was totally bonkers. Very sad. When ever I drove past the Nurburgring I always thought one day I might stop off and pay for a lesson from her. Not to be.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 17, 2021)

Cant think of the Nurburgring without thinking of Sabine going round it in a van! Amazing woman, sorry to see she lost a battle with cancer.

Rest in peace Sabine.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 17, 2021)

Very sad news, always came across as a really fun person.


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2021)

That is so very sad.

Not only a great driver, but really sunny personality. Her drive round the Ring in the transit was one of the most memorable Top Gear shows.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 17, 2021)

Very sad. Always so full of life and fearless. RIP.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 17, 2021)

richart said:



			That is so very sad.

Not only a great driver, but really sunny personality. Her drive round the Ring in the transit was one of the most memorable Top Gear shows.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, not only a great driver she came across on screen as a lovely person.

RIP Sabine


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 17, 2021)

spongebob59 said:









Click to expand...

Ahh bugger that got me going. Sometimes, more often these days, I have those melancholy moments where I reflect on the passing of time and wonder where it goes, how did that happen, how/why did they die...how did someone so full of life and joy get such a crap illness. Life is sometimes just too sad.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 17, 2021)

Oh that's awful. She was a lovely person, an ex-colleague got to work with her a number of years ago and I was very envious. She was brilliant.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 17, 2021)

This Sunday's episode of Top Gear will be dedicated to Schmitz, with Clare Pizey, executive producer, saying: "Sabine was a beloved member of the Top Gear family and presenting team since 2016, having first appeared on the show in 2004, and everyone who had the pleasure of working with her on the team is in shock at this news.


----------



## Slime (Mar 17, 2021)

The world is a poorer place, no question.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## NearHull (Mar 18, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			This Sunday's episode of Top Gear will be dedicated to Schmitz, with Clare Pizey, executive producer, saying: "Sabine was a beloved member of the Top Gear family and presenting team since 2016, having first appeared on the show in 2004, and everyone who had the pleasure of working with her on the team is in shock at this news.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that information, I haven’t watched the programme for years, but I’ll most certainly be watching the tribute.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 18, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Thank you for that information, I haven’t watched the programme for years, but I’ll most certainly be watching the tribute.
		
Click to expand...

The BBC said it will be dedicated to Sabine, not that it will be a tribute. Dedicated probably means a mention at the end of the programme and not a (deserved) 10 minute slot in the main part. After all, the episode has already been recorded so what can they squeeze in


----------



## NearHull (Mar 18, 2021)

Neilds said:



			The BBC said it will be dedicated to Sabine, not that it will be a tribute. Dedicated probably means a mention at the end of the programme and not a (deserved) 10 minute slot in the main part. After all, the episode has already been recorded so what can they squeeze in
		
Click to expand...

thank you, I’ll probably not watch it then.  Hopefully BBC will put together a tribute programme in the near future.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 18, 2021)

NearHull said:



			thank you, I’ll probably not watch it then.  Hopefully BBC will put together a tribute programme in the near future.
		
Click to expand...

Or, let others watch and comment, then use iPlayer if it is a tribute


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 19, 2021)

Had to watch this again after waiting a few days - was so hoping she would break 10 mins when I first watched it!

Probably my favourite German to watch on TV ever -  sorry Bernhard!

Crazy and lovable!

Just found this.


----------



## Piece (Mar 19, 2021)

Truly sad about Sabine 😢

Enjoyed the Dad episode of new series. Wasn’t too OTT like some of the recent stuff.


----------



## Beedee (Mar 21, 2021)

Bit annoyed with tonights episode.  I appreciate it was already made before Sabine's death, but there was easily 10 minutes of flab that could have been cut out at short notice to do a proper tribute to her.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 21, 2021)

Beedee said:



			Bit annoyed with tonights episode.  I appreciate it was already made before Sabine's death, but there was easily 10 minutes of flab that could have been cut out at short notice to do a proper tribute to her.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they will do that next week.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 28, 2021)

The being dragged by a car tonight - mad as hatters!


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The being dragged by a car tonight - mad as hatters!
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't do it?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 28, 2021)

Slime said:



			You wouldn't do it?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. I know me too well. I'd be all like "that would be great fun, let me at it" and then I'd stand there thinking of all that could go wrong and how much it could hurt...and chicken out and hate myself!


----------



## CliveW (Mar 28, 2021)

It surprised me that they travelled to Scotland to film tonight's episode when travel across the border is banned!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 29, 2021)

CliveW said:



			It surprised me that they travelled to Scotland to film tonight's episode when travel across the border is banned!
		
Click to expand...

Was it banned when they filmed it?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 29, 2021)

CliveW said:



			It surprised me that they travelled to Scotland to film tonight's episode when travel across the border is banned!
		
Click to expand...

You are allowed to travel to work.
Not sure if a Top Gear presenter actually works though.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 29, 2021)

Only for essential work though!


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The being dragged by a car tonight - mad as hatters!
		
Click to expand...

In my mid/late teens a bunch of us used to hang around down at the beach, there was a big grassy area next to the beach front and we used to take turns putting on a pair of flip flops (that had become really hard and shiny on the bottom) and hold on to my mate's tow bar and get dragged around the grass. It was great fun, although looking back that, and the car surfing, seems bonkers to me now. 

At the time, brilliant though.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 29, 2021)

CliveW said:



			Only for essential work though!   

Click to expand...

TV programmes like these have been deemed as essential, like international football matches.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 29, 2021)

ger147 said:



			TV programmes like these have been deemed as essential, like international football matches.
		
Click to expand...

At least Top Gear is entertaining.........


----------



## Beedee (Apr 3, 2021)

Glad they're doing this.  Special on iPlayer that will be re-shown on BBC1 on Wednesday.
https://www.topgear.com/car-news/top-gear-tv/weekend-tg-pays-tribute-sabine-schmitz-30-min-special


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 3, 2021)

Beedee said:



			Glad they're doing this.  Special on iPlayer that will be re-shown on BBC1 on Wednesday.
https://www.topgear.com/car-news/top-gear-tv/weekend-tg-pays-tribute-sabine-schmitz-30-min-special

Click to expand...

Glad they are doing that 👍


----------



## birdyhunter (Apr 4, 2021)

Watching tonight...them messing around and obviously have a good time, laughing around and pi xx ing themselves at each other jokes and misdemeanors, it's all a bit... errrrr....boring.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 4, 2021)

Not bothered with it for a couple of seasons. Its just so shallow and too laddish for me.


----------



## Slime (Apr 4, 2021)

I've just watched it and thought it was great.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 4, 2021)

Slime said:



			I've just watched it and thought it was great.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed tonight's episode as well. Didn't have a great deal to do with cars, which is a good thing imo.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2021)

Beedee said:



			Glad they're doing this.  Special on iPlayer that will be re-shown on BBC1 on Wednesday.
https://www.topgear.com/car-news/top-gear-tv/weekend-tg-pays-tribute-sabine-schmitz-30-min-special

Click to expand...

Thanks for that Beedee, just watched it on the iPlayer & will probably watch again on the big screen after Wednesday.  A very nice tribute, and well done Susie Wolff & James May.


----------



## KenL (Apr 5, 2021)

CliveW said:



			It surprised me that they travelled to Scotland to film tonight's episode when travel across the border is banned!
		
Click to expand...

It is not banned to get to your work and it is not any different from travelling from one Scottish county into the next.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 7, 2021)

Looks like TG have done a tribute to Sabine Schmidt, lads just told me and were watching it now.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 7, 2021)

Just watched it and a brilliant tribute.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 7, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Just watched it and a brilliant tribute.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed it, thought Clarkson tried to make it about him a bit much but you could see everyone’s genuine affection for a really lovely person.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 7, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I really enjoyed it, *thought Clarkson tried to make it about him a bit* much but you could see everyone’s genuine affection for a really lovely person.
		
Click to expand...

oddly enough I thought he came across as a pecker


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 8, 2021)

Thought the tribute to Sabine was really well done,
No contribution from Chris Evans apart from a clip of him throwing up , which I suppose is appropriate as that’s the reaction I have when he used to be on.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 8, 2021)

I watched it and so sad. Cancer is a git. It would have made a shell of the person we delighted in watching. She had so much more to give. Bloody hate cancer.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2021)

I saw the last 15 minutes. So full of life, fabulous warm smile, a proper sense of humour. I always enjoyed the pieces she did on the show. Very sad.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 8, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thought the tribute to Sabine was really well done,
No contribution from Chris Evans apart from a clip of him throwing up , which I suppose is appropriate as that’s the reaction I have when he used to be on.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was odd, but I guess he doesn't look back on his time on Top Gear with much fondness.


----------



## IanM (Apr 8, 2021)

Thought it was well done. I thought Clarkson was ok on it, as he said himself, she put him in his place.

 What a absolutely lovely lass, another good-un gone way too early.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 8, 2021)

I found the Sabine Schmitz tribute quite touching, and very well done. 
Such a shame she’s gone, but definitely thought of her as like a fine wine.
A top girl.


----------



## Piece (Apr 8, 2021)

Caught the tribute on iPlayer. 👏


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2021)

New series started tonight 👏👏

That Alfa is 🥵

But the McLaren 😲😲😲

ps - eco warriors shouldn’t watch


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 14, 2021)

That Eddie Kidd tribute was something very special

Nice one guys 😎


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 14, 2021)

Fantastic start to the new series.

I do fear that may have been the peak though.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			That Eddie Kidd tribute was something very special

Nice one guys 😎
		
Click to expand...

I have really taken to these guys after various chop and changes that I didn't bother to watch

This tribute was brilliant for a legend of my youth


----------



## Slime (Nov 14, 2021)

Oh, that Alfa.
Pure car pornography.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 14, 2021)

Thing is...I'm not being told what is good and bad in a car by Freddie or Paddy. Leave the reviews to Harris!

Very moving tribute to Eddie Kidd. Still insanely handsome.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Nov 14, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			That Eddie Kidd tribute was something very special

Nice one guys 😎
		
Click to expand...

Agree the Eddie tribute was great, although I must have got some dust in my eyes toward the end!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			That Eddie Kidd tribute was something very special

Nice one guys 😎
		
Click to expand...

It was superbly done


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2021)

First time I’ve enjoyed Top Gear for a long time. Only left it on because I couldn’t be bothered to turn over. Glad I didn’t.


----------



## RichA (Nov 15, 2021)

Just watched it. Top Gear have made a few stunning 20 minute films over the years. The Eddie Kidd tribute was enthralling and moving. I wasn't into bikes as a kid, but was obviously aware of him, as was my wife, to my surprise. We both sat in silence for 20 minutes then had to compose ourselves briefly.

Didn't think I'd ever bother owning an Alfa. I'm reconsidering.

Good start.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 16, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			That Eddie Kidd tribute was something very special

Nice one guys 😎
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up on this, normally find McGuiness bloody irritating but he got this one spot on. 

How good were some of those stunt riders?  And I loved the ride past.  You could really tell it really meant something to Eddie and the stunt riders.


----------



## Midnight (Nov 22, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks for the heads up on this, normally find McGuiness bloody irritating but he got this one spot on. 

How good were some of those stunt riders?  And I loved the ride past.  You could really tell it really meant something to Eddie and the stunt riders.
		
Click to expand...

Like you mate, I'm not a big fan of McGuiness but the tribute to Eddie was amazing. I don't get emotional over many things  but my kids were asking what was wrong with me as I was wiping tears away.
Amazing tribute and bought back lots of memories of where I was/doing for lots of Eddie's rides.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 22, 2021)

A bit dangerous racing around the top of a massive hill in the fog while eating very hot chillies.
Very funny though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 22, 2021)

Just watched last night's episode. It is hard not to laugh at three grown men being so childish...I think it is so genuine that it's hard not to chuckle! Fred after the chilli eating contest was hilarious.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 22, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Just watched last night's episode. It is hard not to laugh at three grown men being so childish...I think it is so genuine that it's hard not to chuckle! Fred after the chilli eating contest was hilarious.
		
Click to expand...

There seems to be genuine friendship amongst them....they are good together.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2021)

They are really a good team and good entertainment 

I just wonder whether they should be on open roads using hand held microphones?


----------



## IanM (Nov 22, 2021)

I enjoyed it, but they're sailing a little close to the "too much giggling" wind


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 22, 2021)

Love top gear but the days of “mr average car“ storys are gone. I really would like to see an electric car piece that is affordable. As much as it is good fun watching last nights story about £100,K worth of electric cars and rammel caravans. I cannot imagine one person relating to that story.


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 22, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Love top gear but the days of “mr average car“ storys are gone. I really would like to see an electric car piece that is affordable. As much as it is good fun watching last nights story about £100,K worth of electric cars and rammel caravans. I cannot imagine one person relating to that story.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure it ever has been "relatable" in the sense of the average car? A new Corsa-E is £26k for a basic spec. I've not even looked at 'family' cars. I'd hazard a guess that most people don't even spend £26k on a car, let alone £100k on a car/caravan combo.

It's back to its best IMO, 3 (relatively) knowledgeable presenters larking about in cars with the odd bonkers car (like yesterday's Lambo) thrown in for good measure and the nerds.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 23, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Love top gear but the days of “mr average car“ storys are gone. I really would like to see an electric car piece that is affordable. As much as it is good fun watching last nights story about £100,K worth of electric cars and rammel caravans. I cannot imagine one person relating to that story.
		
Click to expand...

It's a comedy show now. A very enjoyable one.


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 23, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			It's a comedy show now. A very enjoyable one.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, it's an entertainment programme now and those who moan about it are generally car people who want to see reviews and the granular detail about a motor. That's not what appeals to the majority who watch Top Gear now who want to see exotic cars and the challenges they get up to. If you want reviews with cold hard facts then YouTube is your friend.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 23, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Love top gear but the days of “mr average car“ storys are gone. I really would like to see an electric car piece that is affordable. As much as it is good fun watching last nights story about £100,K worth of electric cars and rammel caravans. I cannot imagine one person relating to that story.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, who would enjoy watching a review of the latest ford mondeo? It would be mind numbingly dull, as top gear was before it was re-invented about 20 odd years ago.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 23, 2021)

chrisd said:



			They are really a good team and good entertainment

I just wonder whether they should be on open roads using hand held microphones?
		
Click to expand...

Remember what is shown on film isn't always the order it happened, they're also often on temporarily closed pieces of road for filming


----------



## Piece (Nov 23, 2021)

IanM said:



			I enjoyed it, but they're sailing a little close to the "too much giggling" wind
		
Click to expand...

This is where I am.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2021)

Been also catching up on The Grand Tour and that’s still excellent viewing 

The good thing is they are both coming up with original tasks and challenges

Was Crying with laughter during the RV one 😂😂


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 30, 2021)

Caqught up with episode 1 last night - brilliant TV and the Eddie Kidd tribute was absolute class as mentioned before.

Must have been tough to film parts of it, but so well done by Paddy.

Respect to Eddie Kidd - the best to ever do it!


----------



## CliveW (Nov 30, 2021)

chrisd said:



			They are really a good team and good entertainment

I just wonder whether they should be on open roads using hand held microphones?
		
Click to expand...

Most drivers are aware that it’s an offence to use a hand-held mobile phone while driving. This also applies to any “interactive communications device”, but an exemption applies for two way radios which are designed or adapted:


for the purpose of transmitting and receiving spoken messages; and
to operate on any frequency other than 880 MHz to 915 MHz, 925 MHz to 960 MHz, 1710 MHz to 1785 MHz, 1805 MHz to 1880 MHz, 1900 MHz to 1980 MHz or 2110 MHz to 2170 MHz.
This includes CB radios as they operate within the 27 MHz band.

The exception was created because so many government organisations and private companies (for example council departments and taxi companies) use them. 

Even allowing for this legal exemption, the police can still stop you if they believe your use of a two way radio is distracting you from your driving.  This could result in a fixed penalty and points on your licence, or in extreme cases, even a disqualification.

In short, use your two way radio with care when driving and try to minimise the amount you have to fiddle with volume controls, transmitter and tuning buttons.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 30, 2021)

Last episode was excellent too as much for the scenery as the cars.


----------



## RichA (Dec 13, 2021)

Just watched the second half of last night's episode. The section with the teenagers joining the lads in their 40 year old cars is the most I've ever smiled watching Top Gear.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2021)

RichA said:



			Just watched the second half of last night's episode. The section with the teenagers joining the lads in their 40 year old cars is the most I've ever smiled watching Top Gear.
		
Click to expand...

I thought for one moment Freddie was going to say “ don’t you know who I am “
Great entertainment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2022)

New Series tonight - brilliant again 😂


----------



## hairball_89 (Jun 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			New Series tonight - brilliant again 😂
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. that Swamp Buggy racing looked like the most fun idea ever. Absolutely love to give it a go!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 5, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			Absolutely. that Swamp Buggy racing looked like the most fun idea ever. Absolutely love to give it a go!
		
Click to expand...

You don’t want to be going in any swamps in Florida.
What a job the boys have.
Great entertainment.


----------



## Dando (Jun 6, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			You don’t want to be going in any swamps in Florida.
What a job the boys have.
Great entertainment.
		
Click to expand...

I’d rather take my chances in a Florida swamp then walk around Margate!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’d rather take my chances in a Florida swamp then walk around Margate!
		
Click to expand...

Margate is fine these days, Ramsgate can be a bit dodgy .


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’d rather take my chances in a Florida swamp then walk around Margate!
		
Click to expand...

We were driving a buggy at LPGA in Daytona.
As we came around a sharp bend there was a  Alligator on the path.
It was huge and am sure there is nothing that scary in Margate.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 6, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			It was huge and am sure there is nothing that scary in Margate.

Click to expand...

That is such an open goal. Will anyone take it on?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is such an open goal. Will anyone take it on? 

Click to expand...

It didn’t have lipstick on.


----------

